# Which city is the most bicycle friendly on Costa del Sol



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

In your opinion, which city is most bicycle friendly on Costa del Sol (in terms of terrain, climate, infrastructure, social acceptance, culture, traffic...etc)?
You can see that I love to bike ;-).


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Hello! Is there any biker here, please?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi - not many cyclists here by the looks of it.

Don't know about cities but getting around between them on a bike is a bit of a problem in my view. The highway of death - N340 - is often the only route along the coast, not much fun for cycling. Estepona has a very active cycling club - might be worth contacting them...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Biker here. Well not a present. I am recovering from a broken arm sustained when a car drove into my road bike from behind, in daylight, on a straight, clear road, bright clothing, bright flashing rear light.

This is my third similar accident in Spain when cars (all driven by women .. although I see no significance in that) have driven into me. There have been a lot of other 'near misses' when I have managed to 'escape.'

When I am fit, and my bike has been repaired by insurance, (also been offered 1,000 Euros compensation, trying for more) I hope to back in the saddle. Trying to think what I can do to make myself more conspicuous.

As for being friendly: I guess they all are, maybe that's why they keep 'bumping into me' like old friends !

You can guess why I did not jump in to answer your question !

(Ps I am also a motorcyclist 600cc, and car owner, safer than bicycles)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a couple of cycles, but am far far away from the Costa del Sol


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

larryzx said:


> Biker here. Well not a present. I am recovering from a broken arm sustained when a car drove into my road bike from behind, in daylight, on a straight, clear road, bright clothing, bright flashing rear light.
> 
> This is my third similar accident in Spain when cars (all driven by women .. although I see no significance in that) have driven into me. There have been a lot of other 'near misses' when I have managed to 'escape.'
> 
> ...


Oops, realy sorry to hear that you have so many acidents. Maybe I should give up my idea.
BTW, do you wear helmet or not? I heard that Spanish gov. is going to make helmet mandatory for biking. Is it true?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TSN.IMM said:


> Oops, realy sorry to hear that you have so many acidents. Maybe I should give up my idea.
> BTW, do you wear helmet or not? I heard that Spanish gov. is going to make helmet mandatory for biking. Is it true?


Span ditched the idea of compulsory helmets for adults, though they will be mandatory for children.

Here's a list of all the cycling organisations on the CDS.

Club CLUB CICLISTA COSTA DEL SOL

There are thousands of cyclists where I live, to the west of the CDS up in the hills. It's big business! They come from all over Europe and are of all ages; one friend of mine did a 100km trip on his 70th birthday, mad fool. Don't give up, I'm sure you'll find something and have a lot of fun.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

TSN.IMM said:


> Oops, realy sorry to hear that you have so many acidents. Maybe I should give up my idea.
> BTW, do you wear helmet or not? I heard that Spanish gov. is going to make helmet mandatory for biking. Is it true?


Having had a serious motorcycle accident when I was 18, (woman driver again) long before helmets were obligatory, I hit a tree head first, was unconscious for 12 hours and lost 2 hours memory. Never got on two wheels since then without a helmet.

Here I am on my 4th helmet having broken three, but I still have a head in one piece !

The law is that between towns one must wear a helmet, but, being Spain, weird logic, you can remove it if you think it is too hot!!!!

I believe they are going to tighten things up. 

PS 13 accidents so far on two wheels, always hit by women drivers in cars. Must change my aftershave !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Hi - not many cyclists here by the looks of it.
> 
> Don't know about cities but getting around between them on a bike is a bit of a problem in my view. The highway of death - N340 - is often the only route along the coast, not much fun for cycling. Estepona has a very active cycling club - might be worth contacting them...


Hundreds of cyclists go from my town to yours (Jimena not WSM) via Puerta de Galis. My friend who runs a B&B ferries their luggage over there so they can cycle unencumbered.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spain has lots of cycle races both flat road and mountain. A number of the races pass through this village including the Vuelta (The Spanish version of the Tour de France).

There are frequently cyclists either singly or in groups going along the main roads (especially the N432) which is only a single lane in each direction for most of its length - they don't endear themselves to other road users by cycling in groups often two or three abreast. They expect motorists to show them consideration but ignore the fact that it is a two-way thing.

My experience of cyclists on the CdS is at Fuengirola where they will often belt along the promenade with little or no consideration for the elderly or disabled who cannot hear them coming, especially if there are other noises nor are able to move out of the way quickly.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> My experience of cyclists on the CdS is at Fuengirola where they will often belt along the promenade with little or no consideration for the elderly or disabled who cannot hear them coming, especially if there are other noises nor are able to move out of the way quickly.


I think those are just "people riding bikes", rather than "cyclists". Serious cyclists get very upset when you mix them up, you know.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

One of my pet hates are adults who ride bikes on the footpath. However, they have every right to do so in Spain.

They also have every right to ride two abreast (the law was changed a few years ago). *Also the law in Spain dictates that in almost every accident involving a motor vehicle and a bike the driver is to blame.* 

Also, a string of cyclists must be treated as one vehicle. So if one at the head of the string crossing a traffic light on green, all the others are entitled to continue even if the lights have changed to red.

Again, if one cyclist in a string enters a roundabout all the others have equal priority. 

If an accident occurs in those or similar situations, the cyclists are not to blame.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am a cyclist but dont live on the Costa Del Sol. Here's my 2 cents worth on cycling in another Spanish city (Alicante).

It is probably obvious that the climate is hot and dry. What was not so obvious to me before I came was it can be windy especially in the winter months. This can make cycling hard. I dont know how this compares to other cities down the coast. The terrain is undulating in the city and becomes more hilly as you head inland which would be a common theme in Spain.

The transport infrastructure is generally poor. There are cycle lanes but they are mostly marked on pavements which just about works in the suburbs where the pavements are wide and very few people are walking but in the center, there is no chance of using them where they are marked on the narrow streets. Also I have only seen a few sheffield stands or cycle parking in the city. This is probably explained by the fact that there doesnt seem to be many people cycling around the city and using a cycle as a means of transport to get from A to B. The car is king in Alicante!

What you do find though is many weekend riders - people who get on their road or mountain bikes at the weekend and head out of town. The major roads are a little hair-raising but no worse then major roads in the Uk and if you can keep off them, there are many great routes in Spain. There is also a good selection of cycle shops in Alicante which seem friendly, helpful and very knowledgeable. Many of them organise rides themselves.

A cycle shop in your city of choice would be a good alternative source of information to a club.

Good luck


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

larryzx said:


> ...
> PS 13 accidents so far on two wheels, *always hit by women* drivers in cars. ...


Maybe you are too sexy  !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I cycled to work in the UK formost of my working life. I've used a bike regularly since I was ten...cycled five miles to school. I used my bike in Prague for shopping and exercise.
When I came to the CdS my bike came with me but I sold it. Too many hills and dangerous roads.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hundreds of cyclists go from my town to yours (Jimena not WSM) via Puerta de Galis. My friend who runs a B&B ferries their luggage over there so they can cycle unencumbered.


Jimena is quite a destination for cyclists. The club from Estepona regularly use it as a destination - a cafe in Estacion de Jimena does good business from them - incidentally a fair few of them are (or at least speak) English.

We don't have bikes in Jimena - just too dangerous and hilly to be fun. We do in Weston though - it's made for it. As is the weather right now...:thumb:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

TSN.IMM said:


> Maybe you are too sexy  !


Either he's very unlucky or looks good in lycra, from behind...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Either he's very unlucky or looks good in lycra, from behind...



Few men look good in lycra, from the front.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Few men look good in lycra, from the front.


Acronym of the season:

MAMILs - Middle Aged Men In Lycra.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a thought larry... you are cycling on the right side of the road are you?


----------



## caldrin (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I dont think I would want to take the risk in using a bicycle on spanish roads.. The spanish drivers tend to be very bullish about everything.. not giving way to people especially on roundabouts.. I was living in spain about 10 years ago when roundabouts started to appear on the costa.. soemtimes it would take the police to come and start moving people around thats how bad it was.. also you dont usually see a car in the south of spain without a bumb in it lol..

So myself I would not want to risk being on a bycicle hehe 

Still I have not been over for a few years now so some things might have changed..


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

These are the deaths and injuries suffered by cyclists in UK. 

I really do not think it is any worse, or even as bad in Spain.

Certainly in Spain, motorist are very much more understanding and tolerant of cyclists, when they see them. 


UK Cyclist Casualties, 2012
...................................Children..Adults........... All
Killed ............................13.........105..............118
Seriously Injured.........311..... 2,911...........3,222
Slightly Injured.........1,874....13,877.........15,751

Total........................ 2,198....16,893.........19,091

In Spain in 2010 the figures were 3.496 cyclists in accidents. Of which 67 were deaths.,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't look good in lycra from any angle...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Just a thought larry... you are cycling on the right side of the road are you?


Just for the record: The three actual accidents I have suffered in Spain (As opposed to near misses) are in 27 years cycling here, and in each the insurance company of the driver has paid up. But being in the right is not a lot of good if one is dead !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I wouldn't look good in lycra from any angle...


How do you know? Have you asked your OH or any other person for an opinion? don't forget that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that will depend partly on her/his cataracts, motes and other visual defects, not to mention desires, passions, etc.

Now that I have my lenses, test me! :wink: :kiss:


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

DaveInSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a cyclist but dont live on the Costa Del Sol. Here's my 2 cents worth on cycling in another Spanish city (Alicante).
> 
> ...


Thanks, DeveInSpain. I think your observation relates to multiple billions dollars worth of public transportation infrastructure, so it's defenitely not 2 cents.
Do you think if the city has more bike parking places (should be easy) and lanes (not that easy) , there would be more people using bike as transport mode to get from A to B?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Seville has extensive networks of safe cycle lanes and they are well used, both by locals and tourists. You can hire a bike for a few euros and do a day's sightseeing at your leisure.

Seville is new cycling capital of Spain


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Seville has extensive networks of safe cycle lanes and they are well used, both by locals and tourists. You can hire a bike for a few euros and do a day's sightseeing at your leisure.
> 
> Seville is new cycling capital of Spain


Thanks Alcalaina! Seville is wellknown as most bicycle friendly city in Spain. I think the city council did a good job. However, I guess that the terrain plays an important role in this success story.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

TSN.IMM said:


> Thanks, DeveInSpain. I think your observation relates to multiple billions dollars worth of public transportation infrastructure, so it's defenitely not 2 cents.
> Do you think if the city has more bike parking places (should be easy) and lanes (not that easy) , there would be more people using bike as transport mode to get from A to B?


Hi,

No I dont think it would make that much different. Maybe Alicante is considered too hilly. Also unlike the UK, there isnt a local and national policy push to try to get everyone exercising more as people are generally getting fatter. A lot of people jog around Alicante so maybe there are exercising enough 

Although more expensive, I would spend any infrastructure money (not that any is available) on filling the gaping holes in the tram system.


----------

